# OMG WHAT a find!!!!



## siobhan1011 (May 29, 2013)

I just had to share this fantastic bit of luck I've just had. I won an auction on ebay for some pine shelves just the shelves though not the racking. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321125302899?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
I've already bought some of this before and was amazed that when I picked this stuff up today that it was the same as I already had.
The link below is the system these come from.
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/living_room/11705/


----------



## Hazel (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations! Do you have racking, too?


----------



## MaitriBB (May 29, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## siobhan1011 (May 30, 2013)

I've got one set of the racking ie two uprights but they are only £8, £10 or £12 depending on size and the bracing bars if needed are only £2. I worked out that if there are indeed 300 of these, as I've not had a chance to count them yet, then that is £1500 worth of the shelves they are £5 each. These shelves have metal on the side rather than plastic that are being sold now I do need to get the pins that go between the shelf and the uprights though so I am hoping that I can get some from the spares bins next time that I go. My nearest Ikea is about half an hour away and my car is playing up so need to get that sorted first. These are going to be great for curing racks and for just general storage.


----------



## Lynnz (May 30, 2013)

Love a good bargain especially when it relates to soaping :smile:


----------



## siobhan1011 (Jun 22, 2013)

Still can't get the uprights but hopefully not long now

I have improvised for the moment though :twisted:


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow, what a deal! Good for you!


----------



## thebarof (Jun 22, 2013)

OMB What an awesome find... I have that shelving set (mostly) I had bought from organized living store before it closed in my area.


----------



## siobhan1011 (Jun 23, 2013)

That pile behind the door is not even half of what I have got (big cheesy grin here). When I get my delayed tax credits I will be going off to Ikea to get some uprights and crossbraces.


----------



## savonierre (Jun 25, 2013)

That is a sweet deal, congratulations..


----------



## siobhan1011 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi fellow soapers, I've not been here for some time so sorry about that. Here is the shelving being put to very good use.


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 27, 2017)

That is a thing of beauty, right there!!


----------



## siobhan1011 (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm getting them ready for a christian music festival aaarrrrgggghhhhh I'm so excited. Footfall last year was 30000 and this year is expected to be in the region of 40000 however this year there are going to be two weekends instead of just the one.



WeaversPort said:


> That is a thing of beauty, right there!!



Oh the sweet smell of Shea Butter as I walk past mmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 27, 2017)

WOOHOO! Good for you! :clap:


----------



## siobhan1011 (Mar 28, 2017)

Any hints or tips would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 28, 2017)

I admire the work you put in it. From a stack of wooden board to a nice shelf!!! Truly amazing! 

And be well prepared of the festival. Do you know how much soaper is also in the festival market? Try to diversify yourself from others. If you know the host of the activity and ask for other soaper's company name. You might be able to do the " diversify " part ahead. Like how you branding your soap, the label and packaging, etc...  
Others with more experience might chime in later. Or maybe you should open a new thread in business forum. That way people can see this question.


----------



## siobhan1011 (Mar 28, 2017)

No other soapers are going to be there at this event. I've had moulds made to depict the empty cross of the risen Christ, the ichthus symbol and praying hands. I'm only planning on making plain soaps for the event to keep things simple, but will be offering a discount for visitors to my website from the event. I'm making my own design of boxes for the soaps to go in and paper bags for the damaged ones that have happened before I had a better way of working, or the ones I dropped!!!! Whaaa!!!!
I've volunteered a couple of times at this event so am no stranger there. ah I'm waffling but am sooooooo excited.


----------



## siobhan1011 (Mar 28, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> I admire the work you put in it. From a stack of wooden board to a nice shelf!!! Truly amazing!



This wasn't all that hard to put together. It's the Ikea Ivar range. In the uprights it has pre drilled holes that you put pins in and then place the shelf on.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 28, 2017)

I have seen people here said they haul $300 USD worth soap to a market. That's a lot of soap and you probably need a trolley or luggage so it won't hurt your back.
And about the ugly or dented soaps,you can call it like  ugly Betty ( from a thread I read recently, forgot who said that) and have a discount for the grab bags.

The mold you described sounds like a good fit. Might as well just make few small batch of these specialty mold besides average one. It will be eye catching gems of your booth. 
Search booth on forum, people have shared how they decorate the booth. Things like a piece of table cloth to decorate the table. Go neutral color if your soap is very colorful, and colorful if your soaps are neutral colored.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 28, 2017)

siobhan1011 said:


> Any hints or tips would be gratefully appreciated.


See the next quote.



cherrycoke216 said:


> Others with more experience might chime in  later. Or maybe you should open a new thread in business forum. That  way people can see this question. :wink:


Good advice!



siobhan1011 said:


> No other soapers are going to be there at this event. I've had moulds made to depict the empty cross of the risen Christ, the ichthus symbol and praying hands. I'm only planning on making plain soaps for the event to keep things simple, but will be offering a discount for visitors to my website from the event. I'm making my own design of boxes for the soaps to go in and paper bags for the damaged ones that have happened before I had a better way of working, or the ones I dropped!!!! Whaaa!!!!


Brilliant!



> I've volunteered a couple of times at this event so am no stranger there. ah I'm waffling but am sooooooo excited.


Waffle all you want, but be there. LOL It's a TON of work but the adrenalin from the excitement will see you through. I'm wondering if you'll have helpers?


----------



## Debs (Mar 28, 2017)

siobhan1011 said:


> No other soapers are going to be there at this event. I've had moulds made to depict the empty cross of the risen Christ, the ichthus symbol and praying hands. I'm only planning on making plain soaps for the event to keep things simple, but will be offering a discount for visitors to my website from the event. I'm making my own design of boxes for the soaps to go in and paper bags for the damaged ones that have happened before I had a better way of working, or the ones I dropped!!!! Whaaa!!!!
> I've volunteered a couple of times at this event so am no stranger there. ah I'm waffling but am sooooooo excited.



I am loving your excitement - I am all on edge for you!! Good luck!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 28, 2017)

siobhan1011 said:


> This wasn't all that hard to put together. It's the Ikea Ivar range. In the uprights it has pre drilled holes that you put pins in and then place the shelf on.




Hehe I'm the dummy that put ikea stuff together randomly and can't read its manual/ brochure well. So you get the picture. :headbanging:

Oh and another thing I just remembered, might print out some paper banner and glue it on huge cardboard or corrugated plastic board,or if money isn't an issue, go get it print out in a advertising store. And an YouTube video I saw recently, a dude selling organic produce said it's important to shave the beard/ groom well. I think he meant don't look like Burt's Bee's grandpa?! And he said wear a shirt. Oxford or casual shirt is fine. But wear shirt so you look more approachable.


----------

